# Why does my tortoise sneeze when eating



## AlexL (Oct 27, 2016)

Does anyone know why this would happen. My tortoise eats well and is very active.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2016)

what is the frequency? Every time, once in awhile, once in a blue moon


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2016)

and what is the diet like?


----------



## AlexL (Oct 27, 2016)

It happens a couple of times a day when he is eating so quite often. And I feed things such as colli leaves, red pepper, cucumberc carrot, spring greens, water cress, courgette and the odd bit of strawberry but that only once a month


----------



## MPRC (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine sneeze when they get food in their nostrils. Could this be your issue?


----------



## AlexL (Oct 27, 2016)

Do they do it on a regular basis


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

What type of tort do you have?


----------



## AlexL (Oct 27, 2016)

Horsefield


----------



## MPRC (Oct 27, 2016)

AlexL said:


> Do they do it on a regular basis



Any time they eat something sticky. They can't figure out how to use a napkin to wipe their faces so they snort it out. 

Maybe you could get a video?


----------



## AlexL (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah I could get a video tomorrow for you


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

It won't let me upload the video


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

When he is eating he will stop to rub his nose a few times and then he sneezes


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 28, 2016)

It sounds like he's getting food over his nostrils. 

Tortoises can smear most foods over their faces - even lettuce (old photo of Joe)



Keep an eye on him, but if he's otherwise eating and behaving normally then I wouldn't worry


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you and yeah like I said he is active and eats as normal


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 28, 2016)

What sort of substrate do you have? Just wondering if's getting in the food and making him sneeze.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm using calcium sand. I know it doesn't have a great reputation but it seems to work great for him


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 28, 2016)

AlexL said:


> I'm using calcium sand. I know it doesn't have a great reputation but it seems to work great for him


Except he's sneezing! That substrate rather changes things. 

1. You shouldn't have a substrate that your tortoise might feel tempted to eat
2. Sand sticks to food and impacts in the gut and causes all sorts of problems
3. Sand is very dry and doesn't allow the humidity levels to be raised appropriately. 

Change your substrate to something that holds moisture like coco coir or orchid bark.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

Okay thank you, I'm am going to look at buying my self either coco coir or orchid bark


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like he's getting food over his nostrils.
> 
> Tortoises can smear most foods over their faces - even lettuce (old photo of Joe)
> View attachment 190716
> ...


Oh, that Joe is so sweet. GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum! 

Please post pics of your tort and his enclosure, and read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread as well as the are sheet.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> A very warm welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please post pics of your tort and his enclosure, and read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread as well as the are sheet.


He he does again tomorrow I'll show you some pictures but I hope it's been sorted by changing the substrate


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

AlexL said:


> He he does again tomorrow I'll show you some pictures but I hope it's been sorted by changing the substrate


Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics.


Might as well it now, here you go


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

And then there's a built in hide on the left with a water bowl inside


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

AlexL said:


> Might as well it now, here you go


Wow! He's gorgeous. GOD bless.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2016)

Tortoises don't breathe through their mouths, consequently, when their nares get plugged they just don't breathe. Eventually, when they need oxygen, they open their mouth and gasp (looks like a yawn). Your tortoise, like has been said above, is probably trying to clear his nares.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

AlexL said:


> And then there's a built in hide on the left with a water bowl inside



Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Tortoises don't breathe through their mouths, consequently, when their nares get plugged they just don't breathe. Eventually, when they need oxygen, they open their mouth and gasp (looks like a yawn). Your tortoise, like has been said above, is probably trying to clear his nares.


Could that have been the calci sand that I had been using?


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 28, 2016)

AlexL said:


> Might as well it now, here you go


That looks like orchid bark or similar, is it mixed with the sand?


AlexL said:


> Could that have been the calci sand that I had been using?


Can't say for sure but sand isn't great for torts because of the risk of impaction in the gut and irritation to eyes etc - many experienced members here have seen the problems it cause, and others say its fine - but I personally wouldn't risk it.
No good wishing you'd done things differently when they are sick so best to avoid.
Try without the sand and see if things improve.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 28, 2016)

Calci-sand is trash, it's actually more dangerous than normal play sand. Regardless of whether it makes him sneeze or not he'll be better off with it removed, so good call there. 

Most people use bark, mulch, coir or soil with few issues. 

I feed on slate tiles to TRY to keep them from eating the mulch, but sometimes they push everything off and eat dirt anyway. Silly Torts.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 28, 2016)

I have taken out the sand today and replaced it with just orchid bark


----------



## MPRC (Oct 28, 2016)

Next time he starts sneezing stare really close and see if he's got food in his nose.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 2, 2016)

Before the mention of the sand, I thought maybe it was the pepper!


----------

